# Skinning palm tree this minute.



## ForTheArborist (Jun 18, 2011)

View attachment 187621


What else works for this job?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jun 18, 2011)

187625[IMG]

Slow going work.


----------



## beastmaster (Jun 18, 2011)

Never though about using snips like that. I always use a carpet knife or a box cutter, but I also get them a little cleaner. Thats not saying those aren't right, just different. 
I think skinning palms is the worse job there is and always bid so high in hopes we don't get the job. I start from the top down and peel them tell they won't peel no more then cut close to the trunk as possible tell each piece comes off. Normally theres just a little strip holding that needs to be cut. That is why a curve blade carpet knife works so good. When were done all you can see is trunk. But its a pain. Interesting method you've developed. Beastmaster


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jun 19, 2011)

[attach=config]187708[/attach][img]

Im thinking to get my good climbers to do this, i better put them in these.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jun 19, 2011)

[attach=config]187708[/attach][img]

Im thinking to get my good climbers to do this, i better put them in these.


----------



## imagineero (Jun 19, 2011)

I've never tried that, and I don't think I ever want to 

My two least favourite jobs are both palms; phoenix palm cleanups/removals and washingtonia/cabbange palms, especially if they've got a big skirt.

If it wont come off with a 200t of a good hard yank, then it stays on the tree ;-) I do lattice the fronds, but only if thats what was done before. I hate it when I get there and someone has left massive stubs up the tree from the old fronds... generally they've done it all from the ground and now I have to climb it and that means recutting all the stubs because my lanyard just cant get through all the spikes 

Shaun


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 19, 2011)

Too Funny!!!
Are you serious? 
Jeff


----------



## easy-lift guy (Jun 19, 2011)

*skinning a palm, or de booting!*

Here in Florida the most common way of de booting or skinning palms involves the use of a sharp Flat rounded shovel. Working from under the boot and pushing the blade of the shovel against the trunk in a back and forth action will usually provide the end user good results, "the sharper the shovel edge the better the results"
Happy de booting!
elg


----------



## davido (Oct 18, 2011)

*skinning*

In Vegas everyone wants it done but nobody wants to pay for it. The only job I ever got skinning palms was such a pain in the ass I bid high so I don't get anymore. The illegals here are too cheap to compete with. Funny thing, I ask fifteen bucks a foot only to find out that's going rate. Like I said, nobody wants to pay for it.


----------



## ozzy42 (Oct 18, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> View attachment 187621
> 
> 
> What else works for this job?


 
The way it works here is everybody bids super hihg hoping they won't have to do it ,HOs don't want to pay it and just wait 10-12 years and they finally shed themselves.





I agree with imagineero. ms 200 or they stay.
Works for me.

I'm not a tree hater ,but palms aren't trees,they're #### sticks.


----------



## david miller (Oct 18, 2011)

here in broward county we hardly find HO that pay for there palm to be trimed moreless skinned


----------



## davido (Oct 18, 2011)

*skinning*

Used a razor knife and a "woodman's pal" style machete. The razor knife was easier, more effective and left a cleaner tree. It really does look nice when it's well done but it's so labor intensive it's just not worth it. I've been thinking of designing some kind of apparatus to make it easier but... well, that's just dreaming, ain't it? Also, the sun here in Las Vegas really does a job on the trunks after a few years. I've seen them painted brown - but the most effective and best looking way I've seen of preserving the trunks (they turn grayish) was a guy using cooking oil. It made the tree look great. I still hate doing it, though. I had six to do on a single job and don't think I broke ten dollars an hour when all was said and done. I definitely underbid - didn't expect it to be as difficult as it was. I'm sure that with experience you can get quite fast but screw that!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 18, 2011)

davido said:


> Used a razor knife. I definitely underbid - didn't expect it to be as difficult as it was. I'm sure that with experience you can get quite fast but screw that!



When I did it, it was worth it. 
When I did it it, I had spikes on and carrying two carpet knives that I used that were tied thru the hole in the handle and loop around my wrist , ( with extra in the truck), and could do ten feet (washingtonia robusta),in about 20 minutes. At ten bucks a foot, not bad, although the clean-up can take longer than the skinning.
This practice is not good for the tree and I can't wait until standards change on this. 
Anyway, I used a linesman strap with a wrap and spiked them. I agree now the cost goes up in the modern age and spiking the palm--arg! 
You can SRT to trim it but if you have to come down and start skinning, that is a job and needs to be explained to the customer.
You also have to know when to stop skinning even if the customer wants more. 
Again, the clean-up is time consuming, your groundies gonna be busy long after the climber is done.
Jeff


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 19, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> When I did it, it was worth it.
> When I did it it, I had spikes on and carrying two carpet knives that I used that were tied thru the hole in the handle and loop around my wrist , ( with extra in the truck), and could do ten feet (washingtonia robusta),in about 20 minutes. At ten bucks a foot, not bad, although the clean-up can take longer than the skinning.
> This practice is not good for the tree and I can't wait until standards change on this.
> Anyway, I used a linesman strap with a wrap and spiked them. I agree now the cost goes up in the modern age and spiking the palm--arg!
> ...


 

You make it sound easy. 10 ft/20 min??? IIIIIIIIII don't know. I suppose I'll try the carpet knife next time, and see if I can beat your time. Aaaaaaand, I can. 

How far up do you stop skinning and why?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 19, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> You make it sound easy. 10 ft/20 min??? IIIIIIIIII don't know. I suppose I'll try the carpet knife next time, and see if I can beat your time. Aaaaaaand, I can.
> 
> How far up do you stop skinning and why?


 
Dead petioles v/s live tissue.
Jeff


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 20, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Dead petioles v/s live tissue.
> Jeff


 
Right, naturally. :msp_rolleyes: 


:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 29, 2012)

ForTheAction said:


> View attachment 187621
> 
> 
> What else works for this job?



I have seen this pic somewhere before, Oh, now I know where, Scott has seen it too.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 29, 2012)

Baaaahahaha. I love that pic! It just says sooooo much!


----------



## formationrx (Sep 29, 2012)

ForTheAction said:


> View attachment 187621
> 
> 
> What else works for this job?



a match...


----------



## DCTREES702 (Jun 21, 2013)

*ur not kidding*



davido said:


> In Vegas everyone wants it done but nobody wants to pay for it. The only job I ever got skinning palms was such a pain in the ass I bid high so I don't get anymore. The illegals here are too cheap to compete with. Funny thing, I ask fifteen bucks a foot only to find out that's going rate. Like I said, nobody wants to pay for it.


 

No matter what we do the illegals will try and take are business one company with an illegal crew got shut down do to a fall u can't insure or bond an illegal keep up the hard work sir


----------



## treesmith (Jun 27, 2013)

I've learned in the last year just how much I hate palm trees, I feel blessed to have never come across them before


----------



## Kyle Thompson (Oct 21, 2019)

Has anyone tried a peeling bar you once broke in half? And if that was just to out of reach or reason from possible, I'd say have you tried a double handed skinning tool? Looks like the blade from a scythe with a handle on each side?


----------

